# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟΣ KETTLER PACER error E1

## bgin

Καλημέρα παιδιά ,εχω τον διάδρομο kettler pacer και ξεκινώντας το μου βγάζει στην οθόνη  Ε1 error.
Να σημειώσω ότι ο τάπητας δεν ξεκινάει καθόλου να κάνει κίνηση.
Εχει τύχει σε κάποιον κάτι παρόμοιο¨να με βοηθήσει, η πλακέτα οπτικά δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάπου κάτι καμμένο, δεν ξέρω αν φταίει ο αισθητήρας ταχύτητας του μοτέρ και πως μπορώ να το τσεκάρω, ή το ίδιο το μοτέρ

----------


## stratos111

Αν δεν έχεις βρεί την λύση ακόμαΚαθάρισε τον σενσορα της ταχύτητας που είναι στο μοτέρ πάνω.
http://www.fixya.com/uploads/images/...282c83168c.gif

----------

